# Buy this or Not



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm relying on you guys here. I ran into a 72 gallon bow front All Glass today that it 7 months old and is fully equiped including two AC500 filters and everything else plus pine stand, 14in. Arrowanna, 6in. Pleco, and 9in. Irrridescent Catfish. I would be gettting rid of the fish. He wants $400 for the whole package. It all looks like brand new and I never have enough tanks.

Do it or Not?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Seems pretty steep. Bowfront tanks are a little pricey though. Any way he could come down on the price? If it got into the 2's and 3's range, it'd be a pretty descent deal.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

your talking american currnecy arnt you ... id let you know if it were canadian, but sounds ok of a deal ... sell the fishes im sure you can get alot more money than what your thinkg ... not on this site but try AquatiqTerrors...some peeps really like those fish may be worth something there to them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I cant tell you about the price, it is in foreign!
you should get it if you like the price.
I always wanted a bow frount, and a 14" arowana is not bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You should be able to get second-hand tanks a lot cheaper than that!
I don't live in the US or Canada, but I guess you can get used tanks for about the same amount of money as here in The Netherlands, if you're patient.

I bought my second-hand 80 gallon tank with stand, e-heim canister, a 300W heater, two tube lights, 8 un-opened bags of gravel, about 12 fish (only 4 survived the first night with my piranha's though :laugh: ), and two boxes of misc. stuff (aquarium vacuum cleaner, medicines, bottles of plant fertilizer and aquasafe, and so on...) for only 90 bucks.

I know this was extremely cheap, and I'm a very happy camper (I mean, the eheim filter alone sets me back $90 when I buy a new one).
I'm not saying you should or shouldn't buy that tank, what I'm trying to say is that if you look around for long enough you should be able to find a real bargain.

Good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good point, whenever I suggest to people to buy a tank, I always say to look in the classified ads page of the local paper, however I am guessing this is a second hand tank from the fact it comes with fish!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

try leaning more towards a "show tank" for piranhas. the rectangle ones. if your not putting piranhas in it go for it. but i would suggest a rectangular aquarium.


----------

